# DIGGING IN THE TRASH



## bottlepoor (Jan 22, 2009)

Hi 
     I was going to work the other day and my neighbor across the street had cleaned out her garage, she is 90 years old and quiet active, anyway she had boxes of gallon jars out by the curb so I thought, lets see what she is getting rid of and look what I found after rumageing through the trash!! A Wyrick Spring Water bottle with most of the paper label intact, a jumbo peanutbutter jar, a canada dry ACL, 3 foil label Arrow beers and a Va. aetna spring water bottle.
  A Good Trash Day to all,
  Steve


----------



## morbious_fod (Jan 22, 2009)

Hey let's see a full on picture of the wyrick spring jug. Does it have anything embossed on it?


----------



## bottlepoor (Jan 22, 2009)

I`m getting ready for work but, I`ll post a full pic of the wyrick bottle after midnight tonight. The only embossing is one full 1/2 gallon, nice bubbles though and ABM made. Thanks for the reply talk to ya soon.
  Steve


----------



## bottlepoor (Jan 23, 2009)

Here`s the close-up of the label, I hope you like it,
      Steve


----------



## madman (Jan 23, 2009)

those r some nice finds!  that wyrick bottle is indeed nice       mike


----------



## morbious_fod (Jan 23, 2009)

That is indeed very nice. I personally have never seen an intact Wyrick Spring label before. Good find indeed.


----------



## morbious_fod (Jan 23, 2009)

You're not going to believe this, but I had actually planned a trip up to Crockett, VA today to take pictures of the Wyrick Spring and where the hotel stood, which is now horse pasture, and also grabbed a cup full of the once famous Wyrick Spring water. Here's a pic of the spring. I can believe the area was once a swamp, because it was very muddy today.


----------



## morbious_fod (Jan 23, 2009)

Like I said I even got some of the water. I may have to bottle this up in that Wyrick Spring bottle I own at some point. For now an antique Ball jar will do.


----------



## morbious_fod (Jan 23, 2009)

According to a 1921 ad for Wyrick those aluminum foil corks are the original corks for the bottles. A very good find indeed.


----------



## bottlepoor (Jan 23, 2009)

Way cool Spring house, I`ll try to get up there sometime. I would like to try the water, I`ll try to post a better pic of the label soon it has all the minerals listed by percentage verified by a research institute in Washington D.C. the label looks like goldleaf.


----------



## morbious_fod (Jan 23, 2009)

By the way where is that Canada Dry from?


----------



## bottlepoor (Jan 24, 2009)

No location on the Canada Dry bottle, Sorry
                                                                           Steve


----------



## bottlepoor (Jan 24, 2009)

Here`s the picof the 3C nectar I was telling you about, I hope you enjoy it.
 Steve


----------



## morbious_fod (Jan 24, 2009)

Thanks. That is a neat bottle, and may possibly be one of the earliest due to the rest being flint glass and the main company being located in Roanoke, VA.


----------



## morbious_fod (Feb 20, 2009)

Return of the living thread. I figured this would go well on this one. I was pooting around Wytheville's Snooper Antique mall today and ran across a couple of things that pertain to this thread. Two original and very different labels for Wyrick Spring Water.


----------



## morbious_fod (Feb 20, 2009)

And the second one.


----------

